# Lowe's plans for soap molds



## jsanders (Aug 19, 2011)

I just ran across this and thought you guys might find it interesting. The main thing I was looking for is the dimensions.


http://www.lowescreativeideas.com/idea- ... _0811.aspx


----------



## AmyW (Aug 19, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## serfmunke (Aug 19, 2011)

At first I thought they used gauze for the wrapping! HA! Then I saw cheesecloth, much more cute than gauze.


----------



## carebear (Aug 20, 2011)

the gauze/cheesecloth look is too close to bandages for me!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree.  It looks like you're bandaging the soap.


----------



## nursenancy (Aug 20, 2011)

I totally thought that was gauze..  
Visions of purulant drainage.. eww.

Kind of cool that they have those patterns, tho.


----------



## Kenaslan (Aug 21, 2011)

If you want a soap mold plan tell me the size of the bar you want and how many bars per mold.  Also let me know if you have a router for rabbiting.  Let me know if you want HDPE lining or not and I will send you a PDF or CAD file of how to build your mold yourself.  this will be for a 28" x 48" plywood sheet, and I will include a cut sheet layout so you can make more than one with the same sheet of wood.


----------



## Bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I went to Lowes and spent 17 dollars on pine wood and made all these molds. I figured the size by using my recipe on Summer bee meadows calc and putting in the inches I wanted for width, and length and depth of soap till I got the lb size I was looking for and them I cut accordingly. I didn't use glue, only screws. I used a 8 X 1 X 8 and got them to rip it down so I could make mine 4.5 inches wide.
They work great
I made a 5lb, 4lb, several 3lb and a 2lb mold. I bought the 1X4X8 for the sides and hinges for the sides to let down from Michaels


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! Those are great!

I wish I was able to make my own molds.


----------



## Bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Hazel, If I can do it anyone can.   A ruler and pencil can go a long way. My husband does have a good drill and I predrilled the holes before I put the srews in. I used big screws instead of wood dowel to hold the sides up. They just slide in and out. I want to make a slab mold next. Just got to get some free time to think about the size.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2011)

Bama - 

Thanks for saying this but I'm very klutzy. I also don't have any tools.   

Maybe some day...


----------



## Kenaslan (Aug 21, 2011)

Let me know what you want, and I will see what I can do


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Ken. 

I'm actually okay on molds. I tend to use the same 2 lb one over and over since I make small batches. I just think it would cool to be able to make a mold.


----------



## jsanders (Aug 26, 2011)

a great offer but no response. I guess it was too much.


----------



## wendyjoubert (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, but when I click on the link it doesn't take me to the soap molds.
-Wendy​


----------



## artemis (Oct 5, 2018)

wendyjoubert said:


> Thank you for sharing, but when I click on the link it doesn't take me to the soap molds.
> -Wendy​


The link was originally shared in 2011, so it is likely no longer at the Lowe's site.

A quick Google search finds a newer link:
https://www.lowes.com/creative-ideas/woodworking-and-crafts/easy-to-make-soap-molds/project


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 5, 2018)

A better idea would be to buy a silicone liner and make the timber mold to fit it. And, a lid is good.


----------

